# does anybody know



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

OKAY, I know someone who is custom making chrome turbo manifolds for nissan cars, so far is been all sr20 stuff but he just got his first ka24 manifold made for a 240. what he ask me was will this fit the ka in an altima. If you live in North Carolina and own an altima he would be willing to give one away to see how they fit on the altima if they do, and check clearance and all. thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tha manifold will fit.......................because the altima also uses the KA24


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *tha manifold will fit.......................because the altima also uses the KA24 *


I own both a 240 and an Altima. Are you sure about that?? We are talking RWD VS FWD. I am no expert though. Well nm I am thinking header. Still want to get test clearance. nothing is that easy....


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I must agree with Nx2000. The engines are mounted completely differently, so although the manifold might bolt on to the block when its outside the car, once its inside the car I'm pretty sure it will not connect to the exhaust piping properly and there also may be some clearance issues involved. If you really want a turbo mani for the altima KA, f-max is probably a good choice. Off the top of my head, I can't think of anyone else, pretty sure there are others though.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

well someone I know is starting production of a ka manifold just wanted to know if it worked


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yo clay I called you on your cell phone, and left my number. check your voicemall. Where are my sideskirts at ??


----------

